

Ask HN: MMO game servers - how are they written? - acron0

This is something that has garnered my latent curiosity years. I appreciate that it changes from game to game and can often be dictated by the design of the game, but imagining a vanilla, MMORPG 101, where would I start with an architecture design for this? Does anyone have any resources that discuss commonly-used architecture for these kinds of games? I am familiar with the EVE set up but only as almost a canonical example of how to do it differently...<p>There is no commercial motivation behind this question, I am just genuinely interested.
======
zzzzz_
[https://github.com/NetEase/pomelo/wiki/Architecture-
overview...](https://github.com/NetEase/pomelo/wiki/Architecture-overview-of-
pomelo)

There is this open source game server; the architecture overview page shows
you the typical MMO architecture...

There's also a demo called LordOfPomelo; a fully functioning MMO written in
Node.js:

[https://github.com/NetEase/pomelo/wiki/Introduction-to--
Lord...](https://github.com/NetEase/pomelo/wiki/Introduction-to--Lord-of-
Pomelo)

------
octo_t
Start out by working what you need to have communicated between 1 player and
the server.

Then think what you need to communicate between two different players in the
game.

